# Went to the Range Again Today. Getting A Little Better



## hof8231 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I've been a handgun enthusiast for some time now, but have never had the money to purchase any until recently. I now have 4, and the 2 I shot today are my designated carry guns. A Smith & Wesson M&P 9C and a Springfield XD 45C. I've been taking only these 2 guns to the range so I can break them in and, more importantly, become familiar with them. These are the targets I shot with them today. 50 rounds into each target. 10 rounds from 7 yards, 20 rounds from 15 yards, 10 rounds from 20-25 yards, and 10 rounds from 7 yards again with each. Most of the stragglers you see on each are from 20-25 yards (go figure). I've been working on my grip, sight alignment, and trigger pull a lot recently and it seems to be paying off a bit. Still a long way to go but I'm in no way disappointed with how I'm doing right now. Here's the pic.










If you can't tell by the hole sizes, XD 45 of left, M&P 9 on the right.

Looks like I still have to work on my trigger pull as I still have that low-left tendency. Any insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You are getting there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good ....


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Good combat accurate shots. As far as the low and to the left. You might be jerking or slapping the trigger. Try placing your first pad on your index finger on the trigger and be smooth. Do not put the trigger in the first joint of your finger that can cause a low left shot for a right handed person as well


----------



## hof8231 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone...I never thought getting the trigger pull down would be this tough. It's so much more difficult than a rifle, so much less forgiving. Hell, even an index finger release on a compound bow is a lot easier than this lol


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That's a dead bad guy right there!:numbchuck:


----------

